# Kidnapped girl found in Everett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Douglas Melara

A nationwide search for a 3-year-old Texas girl allegedly kidnapped New Year's Eve by her illegal-alien father ended this week when authorities found them living in a house in Everett.
"God answered my prayers," Ava Melara's grandmother Rhonda Cook told the Herald yesterday. "My baby came home."
Ava was reunited with her mother Tuesday after a "concerned citizen," who allegedly overheard Douglas Melara say he was wanted for kidnapping, notified Everett police, Chief Steven A. Mazzie said.

Full Story:
Kidnapped girl found in Everett - BostonHerald.com


----------

